# throw knot ?



## notchndrop (Jun 11, 2010)

need a good throw knot for advancing my line or to set a lowering line ! :help:


----------



## tree md (Jun 12, 2010)

Not sure if you are asking about a throwing knot for your climbing line or a knot for your throwline?


----------



## notchndrop (Jun 12, 2010)

i currently use a throw knot to access smaller trees rather than pulling out a throw bag and use the same knot if i needed help pursuading a tree to be felled ! i dont know the name of the knot i use (monkey fist ?) maybe, i was wondering if there was a more popular knot to use !


----------



## imagineero (Jun 12, 2010)

notchndrop said:


> i currently use a throw knot to access smaller trees rather than pulling out a throw bag and use the same knot if i needed help pursuading a tree to be felled ! i dont know the name of the knot i use (monkey fist ?) maybe, i was wondering if there was a more popular knot to use !



The monkey fist is the classic knot for this scenario (and well done for being able to throw one!) but line size is critical to an effective throw line. Some people tie the monkeys fist around something, like a rock or lead weight. For myself, I've had pretty good success with just using very heavy weight lead sinkers combined with ultra light weight nylon cords in 1.5~2mm size.

Shaun


----------



## senones (Jun 12, 2010)

*how about a throw knot*

hank the rope around your arm a couple of times as if you were putting it away for storage then coil it around the side of the hank. take the long end and pull a bight thru the top end of the hank which will now be like a loop. keep this bight and a bight from the long end and toss away. this is open so the rope will go over the limb and unroll as it comes back down. another variation is to pull the first bight down and around the hank. this will be closed and not unroll. might i suggest a book called "Tree Climber's Companion" by Jeff Jepson? its about 20 bucks and is loaded with good techniques that are widely practiced. good luck and work safe.


----------



## groundsmgr (Jun 12, 2010)

I use at time a Bullet.


----------



## tree md (Jun 12, 2010)

senones said:


> hank the rope around your arm a couple of times as if you were putting it away for storage then coil it around the side of the hank. take the long end and pull a bight thru the top end of the hank which will now be like a loop. keep this bight and a bight from the long end and toss away. this is open so the rope will go over the limb and unroll as it comes back down. another variation is to pull the first bight down and around the hank. this will be closed and not unroll. might i suggest a book called "Tree Climber's Companion" by Jeff Jepson? its about 20 bucks and is loaded with good techniques that are widely practiced. good luck and work safe.



Great advice. That is the same knot I use when I'm just trying to get my rope in a lower limb or when I only need to advance my rope a short distance.

I worked for a guy when I was younger who would sling his rope up in the tree and advance the whole way like that. He was a short heavy guy and a dam good climber. Good enough that he had built his business up to where he owned two cranes and ran 5 crews. He told me to remember that you can always throw your rope up to the next point and pull yourself up the tree. This guy was like 5' 8" and 250 pounds. LOL, you would look at him and think no way this guy is a climber. He was an excellent climber though.

X2 on The Tree Climber's Companion.


----------



## notchndrop (Jun 12, 2010)

*throw knot*

thanx all for the advice, i appreciate the help !


----------



## senones (Jun 14, 2010)

*ANSI Standards*

Hey Notch,
Remember that technically, according to ANSI, you only have to be tied in with one rope untill you use a chainsaw. You then have to be tied in with two. When entering the canopy, it doesn't matter if you use a lanyard or a lifeline. If you use a split tail system, you can use your lanyard untill you reach a limb and then use your lifeline a clip in above the limb. Then you can unclip your lanyard and continue ad infinitum. If you use a split tail, think of it as a 120' long lanyard. Work safe.


----------

